
A Neural Algorithm of Artistic Style - tambourine_man
https://github.com/jcjohnson/neural-style/blob/master/README.md
======
dang
This is a dupe:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=A%20Neural%20Algorithm%20of%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=A%20Neural%20Algorithm%20of%20Artistic%20Style%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0).

Submitters: it's a good idea to check HN Search before posting.

------
notthemessiah
To anyone interested, this is also available in MXNet in Python and Julia:
[https://github.com/dmlc/mxnet/tree/master/example/neural-
sty...](https://github.com/dmlc/mxnet/tree/master/example/neural-style)

more about MXNet:
[https://github.com/dmlc/mxnet](https://github.com/dmlc/mxnet)

------
sabalaba
If anybody is interested in playing around with this on a laptop without a GPU
or without otherwise installing CUDA / torch / etc. I have a site that runs a
similar algorithm on GPUs in the cloud:

[https://dreamscopeapp.com/editor](https://dreamscopeapp.com/editor)

------
toisanji
you can play with it here too: [http://somatic.io/models/jtoy/neural-style-
demo](http://somatic.io/models/jtoy/neural-style-demo)

------
yarrel
No. Just no. This is like running a corpus of Ada code through a Markov chain
and trying to base a Unicorn on running the results.

~~~
dang
Please don't post acerbic dismissals to Hacker News. Substantive criticism is
fine. But sarcastic signalling basically has no place here.

